# new rod holder question



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

Hoping for some advice from all the experienced trollers out there.

I am considering purchasing a new rod holder system. I want to mount it in the rear seat base on the back deck of my boat (they will build this system so I can take it in/out). I found 2 designs, not sure what would be better. I mostly troll on Erie during the night bite. We use in line boards. The holders can be changed for angle, I just have to order the angle I need and they will build it accordingly. Any input here would be appreciated. Would the horizontal (top photo) or vertical system be better?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

The boat I have I bought off a fellow OGF'er here. He used it to troll for 'eyes at night on erie and he had rod holders similar to the first picture you have on the boat. 1 set on each side. They were the tite lok ones 3 horizontal ones. 

I dont have any experience with it but thats what he used and he said he caught a lot of fish and they worked out well for him.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

elkhtr said:


> The holders can be changed for angle, I just have to order the angle I need and they will build it accordingly.
> ]


I'm not sure I understand your angle statement.

Are you saying that once built they are no longer adjustable?

If so they would not be anything I personally would be interested in.


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

The angle out to the side will be fixed. It will be adjustable around the main post, that is it will be set at a given angle, say 45 deg out to the side, but I will be able to raise or lower the rod by turning the base around the main support.

Hope I explained that so others can understand.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Can you post a picture of the back of the boat?


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

This is the only photo I have at the moment. The holder will mount in the base on the back deck behind the seat with the blue PFD on it. That seat will not be in that position when using the rod holders.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Mounting as you say will leave a fustercluck of lines to deal with once the fish is hooked and played to the boat. Netting the fish will be a just about impossible.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I see what your plans are now. Your gonna be cutting yourself off from the back of the boat w/ that setup. IMHO and many others it's best to keep the back of the boat clear for fighting/netting fish. was typing as Het was. Agree w/ "fustercluck"  You'll be better served w/ triple or quad trees mounted to a plate on the gunnels on ea side


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

thanks for the input guys. never thought of it like that, was just looking for something I could remove easily, I might have to look at other options.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Take a deep breath and drill the holes in the gunwales. Just be sure you've got a durable rod holder and the right locations picked out. I put 4 tite-loks on my new boat last year and now have plans to re-use the drill holes fof 2 of the holders to install tit-lok triple pedestals to mount more...


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

You nailed that one. I didnt want to put holes in the boat. The gunwales will be my last option. I might be able to mount double rod holders on each side of the deck, if the bases are built high enough. Looking into that now. Thanks everyone, saved me some bucks and some headaches.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

What about something like this?

http://www.fishingwithrolandmartin.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=26&products_id=114


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

That setup still restricts access to the transom Lewzer. As uncomfortable as you may be w/ the holes, you'll probably be the most comfortable w/ rodholders mounted to the gunwhales. You'll only have 4 holes per side w/ these: http://www.titelok.com/product_info.php?cPath=18_21_28&products_id=65


----------



## falcon2082 (Jun 16, 2008)

Elkhtr,

I am the person selling those rod holder systems in the Oh/Mi/In/Wi area so if you have any questions please let me know. If you don't want to have the permanant bases installed in your gunwales have you thought of installing a track system there? I can have the bases made for the vert or hor bases made to fit any of the track systems out there. This would be a nice clean look for your rig.

If you are going to be at the Hawgfest this weekend I will have about 5 different rod holders on display to take a look at.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> That setup still restricts access to the transom Lewzer.


Yep, I agree. But I thought I'd post an option for him to consider.
I too was opposed to dripping holes in the aluminum so I settled on this.










The holders can be removed and only the mounting plates are left (see the top). Make sure you have a SS or thick aluminum plate on the underside so the big fish don't strip the screws. 
You can move your doubles or triples to the front or back or to either side depending on how and what you are fishing for that day.


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 24, 2005)

I had similar questions and got some great advice from the folks on this board... check out the results and what I ended up with... it might help!?

Trolling: downriggers/dipseys/planers?
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=128185

I ended up using single rod holders on each bow and a Traxtech plate on both the port / std aft, that we can use to mount as many as 6 rods altogether. I can use a downrigger with a rod holder on one side and two rod holders on the other side - in the aft of the boat. There was still enough room to reel the fish up into the shoot and net them without a problem. The two rod holders on the front can use the same rod holders or a down-east rod holder attached to one of the Traxtech mounts for that purpose. I think I'll get another setup with the donw-east rod holder for the front.

Suggestions at the thread are very helpful - judge for yourself by the results (see pics in my last post). This was my very first attempt at trolling for Walleye in Lake Erie. :T


----------

